# Can I go offline while I have passengers?



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Sometimes when I'm completing what I hope will be my last trip of the day, I'll receive a request. If I go offline while I have passengers on board, will that screw up the trip in progress? I don't like to decline requests, but there are times when I'm ready to call it quits. Thanks for any reply.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hit ‘Stop new requests’ after starting your last trip.


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Where on the app would I find the ‘Stop new requests’ option. Thanks!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

When you have the rider in your car, swipe up. The button to go offline will say “stop new requests” and it will go offline as soon as you drop off your pax.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

One of the first things I learned from this forum was ability to go offline during a ride. Had **** if I did that would lose ride info. Saved me from getting 2nd pool pax n protected AR when that was a thing.


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Chorch said:


> When you have the rider in your car, swipe up. The button to go offline will say "stop new requests" and it will go offline as soon as you drop off your pax.


Thanks. But if it doesn't go offline until after I drop my pax off, will I still receive requests on the current trip?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

paulbernard said:


> Thanks. But if it doesn't go offline until after I drop my pax off, will I still receive requests on the current trip?


No. As the button clearly says: it _stops new requests._


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> No. As the button clearly says: it _stops new requests._


and when u complete the ride you ARE offline. Gotta remember to go back online. I forgot a few times. &#128554;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

What everyone else said...AND, I've got one other suggestion if you generally know when you want to wind down and it doesn't just "hit" you in the middle of a ride. When you're about ready to call it quits for the night, assuming you haven't used them all up, set your destination filter to home (making sure you set the time to arrive by to the soonest time available). That way you only get rides that take you in the direction of home (or at least not an hour out of the way). :smiles:

Note that if you stop new requests while on destination filter, that will use up a filter, if you choose to go back online afterwards.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> That way you only get rides that take you in the direction of home (or at least not an hour out of the way). :smiles:


When it works......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> When it works......


I know that other people seem to have problems with the filter. I find that in my market it generally works pretty well. It does sometimes take me out of the way, but still leaves me enough time to get to my destination by the time I set, or within reason. I never use destination filter set for a time that says "we'll let you know when it's time to go" - that does nothing, until you get closer to that that time and it could send you anywhere (I would've trust the filter in that mode).


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

SHalester said:


> When it works......


Ain't that the truth! Thanks to all for your replies.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> One of the first things I learned from this forum was ability to go offline during a ride. Had **** if I did that would lose ride info. Saved me from getting 2nd pool pax n protected AR when that was a thing.


Thats why we come here.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> One of the first things I learned from this forum was ability to go offline during a ride. Had **** if I did that would lose ride info. Saved me from getting 2nd pool pax n protected AR when that was a thing.


In your market, you're able to stop new requests on pool fast enough? In mine, the literal second you accept a pool, it adds at least one, if not two, tack on pax. I once accidentally accepted a pool, and it added two pax. I went to cancel, I had to cancel each one and it counted as three cancels (I argued with support about how it should have only counted as one - I realize that was an exercise in futility). &#128563;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> in your market, you're able to stop new requests on pool fast enough?


most times, yes. Once, not because I was rolling as I was trying to go offline and they stuck one in. Since full info ping was rolled to me, I decline all pool rides (so far).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hit ‘Stop new requests’ after every trip I accept. I became quick enough to hit it after every request before another one arrived.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> most times, yes. Once, not because I was rolling as I was trying to go offline and they stuck one in. Since full info ping was rolled to me, I decline all pool rides (so far).


Now I don't accept them (last one I accepted on accident was in October or November - my last 4-star day). There have been a few days here where they have sent me enough pools in a row that it risked my destination filter and my AR (since I like remain "pro" to see distance, etc). Despite rejecting all pools, and rides not really worth it (if pax pick-up is too far off my path and the ride is 3 minutes), my AR still remains over 90%. Pools are the biggest risk to my AR, especially on snowy days with big surges.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> In your market, you're able to stop new requests on pool fast enough? In mine, the literal second you accept a pool, it adds at least one, if not two, tack on pax. I once accidentally accepted a pool, and it added two pax. I went to cancel, I had to cancel each one and it counted as three cancels (I argued with support about how it should have only counted as one - I realize that was an exercise in futility). &#128563;


Is there fine or penalty for cancelling a poor or pool ride? As an IC and biz owner, you even don't have the freedom to cancel, but only free to accept?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is there fine or penalty for cancelling a poor or pool ride?


.....not in calif anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is there fine or penalty for cancelling a poor or pool ride? As an IC and biz owner, you even don't have the freedom to cancel, but only free to accept?


Well, I like to keep my pro status so I can see distance of the ride. This information is used if the pax pick-up is out of the way and it's a short ride, or how much effort I'll put into finding/waiting for a pax.

I only drive on destination filter, so keeping a high AR and low CR is generally not at all an issue. The way I drive is different to full timers, and even most part timers, since I only drive on DF to/from my day job. This means I can accept most rides and they are profitable to me, because I'm already going in that direction. I rarely have issues with a pax or ride that makes me cancel - though, you better bet that if you call me asking me where I am/how long I'm going to be/you're late for something, I will absolutely cancel on you immediately.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I only drive on destination filter


aren't those limited how many you can use and time? I tried it first month I drove, found it useless.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> aren't those limited how many you can use and time? I tried it first month I drove, found it useless.


Yes, to two a day. I do one to work in the morning and one at night. The filter stays on until the time runs out or I reach my destination, whichever comes first. It doesn't limit you to one ride per filter, you can do as many as you can fit in/they give you, as long as you don't go offline or "stop new requests". Every once in a while, I'll get zero rides. Usually I get one to two in each direction - but sometimes I can get four or five (especially on my way home from work on a Friday night, since I live in the city itself).


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

paulbernard said:


> Sometimes when I'm completing what I hope will be my last trip of the day, I'll receive a request. If I go offline while I have passengers on board, will that screw up the trip in progress? I don't like to decline requests, but there are times when I'm ready to call it quits. Thanks for any reply.


-------------------------
If you are driving Lyft -- the LOG ON button at the top of screen - tap it and push " last ride". You will get no further calls. If you are on a "shared" trip, the new calls will stop when the last "Shared trip " ends.


----------



## Alex in SF (Dec 19, 2021)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hit ‘Stop new requests’ after starting your last trip.


I been trying to get Uber to explain how to do this and got no one (at least three “managers” and none could tell me this.
I’ll try tomorrow.
I hope this works with the updated 2021 app.
I been really upset that I’m being penalized every time I want to take a break during peak hours in San Francisco during my last ride before the break receiving non stop back to back ride requests and thus loosing my ability to see the passengers destination before accepting the ride until I accept 5 consecutive rides like the old days “blind” to where the destination is.
Thanks


----------

